# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Autocarro ad uso privato

## Bizzais

Salve a tutti,
sono giorni che scartabello questo forum, così come altri siti specializzati, nel tentativo di farmi un'idea precisa dell'argomento, dai punti di vista fiscale ed amministrativo, ed ho finora visto tutto ed il contrario di tutto, sicchè mi sono deciso a proporre questo 3d... 
La questione è quella dell'utilizzo di un autocarro < 3.5 t per scopi privati e/o prevalemtemente tali. 
Sono un professionista (ingegnere civile) e per la mia attività ho in carico un'autovettura che fiscalmente viene gestita come si conviene (secondo le consuetudini indicate dal mio commercialista) dalle vigenti leggi, che accetto e non mi interessa "forzare". 
NON MI INTERESSA CERCARE ULTERIORI VANTAGGI FISCALI, detto questo, recentemente mi hanno proposto un fuoristrada immatricolato autocarro 2 posti. Il mezzo è interessante (mi costerebbe pochissimo), soprattutto in considerazione dei miei interessi (attività in montagna, sci, mountain bike) di privato cittadino. Dico subito che questo mezzo andrebbe ad aggiungersi e non a sostituire quell'altro, che quindi rimarrebbe l'unico cespite in carico alla mia attività. 
La domanda è: prendendo questo fantomatico autocarro come privato cittadino (pagando bollo e quant'altro in modo normale e non agevolato, se serve), per caricare attrezzatura sportiva, lo posso utilizzare quando mi pare e piace, caricando un passeggero (è omologato a 2 posti), senza incorrere nel rischio di sanzioni amministrative derivanti dall'uso improprio?  
Step II
La mia autovettura, di cui ho detto all'inizio, per caratteristiche tecniche non è proprio l'ideale per arrivare agevolmente in alcuni cantieri e/o fasi di cantiere (talvolta devo posteggiare a distanza e andare a piedi...con materiali e/o documenti che magari ti dimentichi in macchina...non è il massimo). 
Ho letto che in tal caso, se avessi un secondo veicolo, potrei in ogni caso scaricarne le spese (sempre al 40%), di uso e manutenzione (e quindi in tali casi potrei usare questo benedetto autocarro), senza però poterlo mettere in ammortamento. 
So che un professionista può avere in carico un solo veicolo per volta, ma questo non dovrebbe significare tout-court che non ne possa possedere più di uno, no? 
Ringrazio per l'attenzione anche se l'argomento è trito e ri-trito, confidando di poter approfondire le risposte ed ottenere una "risoluzione" definitiva...
Bizzais

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La domanda è: prendendo questo fantomatico autocarro come privato cittadino (pagando bollo e quant'altro in modo normale e non agevolato, se serve), per caricare attrezzatura sportiva, lo posso utilizzare quando mi pare e piace, caricando un passeggero (è omologato a 2 posti), senza incorrere nel rischio di sanzioni amministrative derivanti dall'uso improprio?

  No. Se ti beccano ti possono fare la sanzione (amministrativa + sospensione dela carta di circolazione). Vedi il codice della strada.     

> So che un professionista può avere in carico un solo veicolo per volta, ma questo non dovrebbe significare tout-court che non ne possa possedere più di uno, no?

  Esattamente. Se hai in carico l'auto A non puoi dedurre alcuna spesa dell'auto B. 
ciao

----------


## Bizzais

Il codice della strada (art. 82) si presta ad interpretazione...proprio per questo facevo la domanda che ho fatto...domanda che in effetti non è di specifica materia fiscale, ma amministrativa appunto. Dato il notevole numero di discussioni su questo tema, speravo di poter approfondire anche in questa sede...diversamente porterò qui i risultati che eventualmente raccoglierò anche altrove. 
Relativamente alla più pertinente questione fiscale, mi era parso di capire che, pur non potendo dedurre alcuna spesa, avrei comunque la possibilità di detrarre l'iva (nella misura del 40%)? Sbaglio? 
Grazie,
ciao 
B

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il codice della strada (art. 82) si presta ad interpretazione...

  A me sembra che non ci sia spazio per nessuna interpretazione diversa.......  _
6. Previa autorizzazione dell'ufficio della Direzione generale della M.C.T.C., gli autocarri possono essere utilizzati, in via eccezionale e temporanea, per il trasporto di persone. L'autorizzazione è rilasciata in base al nulla osta del prefetto. ......... 
8. Ferme restando le disposizioni di leggi speciali, chiunque utilizza un veicolo per una destinazione o per un uso diversi da quelli indicati sulla carta di circolazione è soggetto alla sanzione amministrativa del pagamento di una somma da euro 74 a euro 296.   9. Chiunque, senza l'autorizzazione di cui al comma 6, utilizza per il trasporto di persone un veicolo destinato al trasporto di cose è soggetto alla sanzione amministrativa del pagamento di una somma da euro 389 a euro 1.559. 
10. Dalla violazione dei commi 8 e 9 consegue la sanzione amministrativa accessoria della sospensione della carta di circolazione da uno a sei mesi, secondo le norme del capo I, sezione II, del titolo VI. In caso di recidiva la sospensione è da sei a dodici mesi._     

> Relativamente alla più pertinente questione fiscale, mi era parso di capire che, pur non potendo dedurre alcuna spesa, avrei comunque la possibilità di detrarre l'iva (nella misura del 40%)? Sbaglio?

  No; per l'iva è un altro discorso.

----------


## Bizzais

Danilo,
ler il comma 6 dell'art. 82 sei un pò fuori strada (stavo scrivendo tutto per bene, ma ho avuto una telefonata e nel frattempo ho perso tutto...provvederò quanto prima)...in breve...il comma 6 si riferisce al trasporto nel cassone, in eccedenza a quanto specificato sulla carta di circolazione come n° di occupanti consentiti...
Ho parlato con le forze dell'ordine a tal proposito. Ovviamente da privato, mi interessa semmai portare gente sui sedili. Ed è qui che la legge si fa fumosa...in ogni caso, è materia di CdS, non materia fiscale. 
Relativamente al fisco...avevo letto un tuo commento in risposta ad un altro (sempre su questo forum), sul discorso dell'utilizzo fiscale di un mezzo eccedente a quello regolarmente in carico ad un professionista, e mi sembrava di aver capito si facesse come ho scritto...quando hai tempo ti sarei grato se potessi spiegarmi come fare, gentilmente, grazie. 
B

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo,
> ler il comma 6 dell'art. 82 sei un pò fuori strada (stavo scrivendo tutto per bene, ma ho avuto una telefonata e nel frattempo ho perso tutto...provvederò quanto prima)...in breve...il comma 6 si riferisce al trasporto nel cassone, in eccedenza a quanto specificato sulla carta di circolazione come n° di occupanti consentiti...

  Il comma 6 vale ai fini del rinvio fatto dal comma 9 successivo.
I commi successivi testimoniano come l'uso improprio di un veicolo porti a sanzioni amministrative non indifferenti. Se hai parlato con le forze dell'ordine e ti hanno detto che non c'è problema, forse quelli fuori strada sono loro.      

> Relativamente al fisco...avevo letto un tuo commento in risposta ad un altro (sempre su questo forum), sul discorso dell'utilizzo fiscale di un mezzo eccedente a quello regolarmente in carico ad un professionista, e mi sembrava di aver capito si facesse come ho scritto...quando hai tempo ti sarei grato se potessi spiegarmi come fare, gentilmente, grazie. 
> B

  Per l'aspetto fiscale ti ho già risposto.

----------


## Bizzais

Non mi hanno detto che non ci sono problemi, ma mi hanno dato un'idea della linea interpretativa della legge in questione. Trattandosi di uso proprio, da parte di un privato, le cose possono anche essere la borsetta della fidanzata, e la fidanzata la persona addetta al carico/scarico ed utilizzo (faccio per dire)...poi se questo lo fai con un cayenne turbo, è ovvio che stai prendendo per il culo lo stato...se lo fai con un fuoristrada che ha 10 anni, e che non vale nemmeno i soldi della sanzione, dubito che avrai problemi. 
In ogni caso grazie delle risposte, farò come dici.

----------

